# How to bulk up



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Is any guy here tall (like 6' 2" + ) and used to be skinny but was able to bulk up with mass and muscle?

I'm 6' 4" but have been skinny my entire life. I want to get some tone and definition but I think that if I start working out in a gym I'll just get skinner. I'm a really picky eater.

What foods should I eat to bulk up in a healthy way and then what exercises should I start?

Thanks guys.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm only 5'11 so don't know if I can help -> but as an ectomorph too (lol) if I let myself go I can get quite skinny. My body seems to change rather fast however - within a week I can see results (for good or ill!) STBX used to complain when I do let myself go, but I normally fix it up within 1 or 2 weeks. However when I DO let myself go, takes around 2 months to get back in shape.

Here's a good general guide to get you started:

How to Gain Weight for Skinny Guys (with Weight Gain Diet) | StrongLifts StrongLifts

The problem with bulking up for me at least (and apparently for the skinny body type) is due to fast metabolism. Hence I need at least 3 meals to maintain my physique and 5+ meals per day for any potential growth. For others it could be more depending on your metabolism - the site recommends every 3 hours. Even when I have just 2 meals - I start losing weight, so try not to skip meals.

I never went on any specific diets though STBX always fed me leftovers like a dog and more if I got skinny. I used to joke that if she was any good at cooking I wouldn't have this problem which of course - gets her mad lol


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Generally it sounds like you might be a hard gainer so you might need to bump up the calories more than "average".

Get a good program in the works, eg. Stronglifts, etc and a good diet tracker, eg, myfitnesspal, then work the program.

You need a good lifting program that will push your body to grow and need the extra calories to build up the muscle.

Age, current health, etc will play a role too.

I suggest you search some bodybuilding topic as there are several sites that will provide great info as well. Not posting the names here as I'm not sure about promoting other sites on here.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, you just need to digest more calories than your body can burn, simple as that.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

More calories, but not of the crap variety. Drink at least 2 protein shakes a day (one before bed, preferably Casein) and eat a lot of protein and complex carbs. The good carbs will help add size. 

Eat 7 meals a day (inc the shakes) and break them up 3 hrs apart.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention too, I found doing the heavy lifts at night gives better results then morning workouts. I did some research on this and it's due to the different paces of metabolism - dont know if its true but it works for me.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ntamph,
You sound like you're a hardgainer like me.
Most guys would say bulking is easy but for people like you and I it can be challenging.

There are many different programmes/ templates to help you along the way.
Stronglift by that Belgian guy Medhi, is a great place to start. His method is simple , basic , designed for novices and easy to follow.
His is a mixture of Bill Starr [ Madcow] and Mark Riptoe's templates.
Here's a link to the website;

StrongLifts: Gain Muscle And Strength While Losing Fat StrongLifts

Also important is your diet. Try to consume approx 1 gallon of milk / day, at least half dozen eggs , plenty of green leafy veggies , oatmeal , brown rice and yams.
Lean chicken , tuna , salmon and turkey also helps. 
Don't worry too much about supplements, a cheap creatine monohydrate and a cheap protein powder is all you need at this time.
Stay away from sodas , cigarettes , hamburgers and too much processed foods.
Rest is very important. You only grow when you sleep.

The most important thing however is your mindset.

Many people would say discouraging things to you , even right here on TAM and in real life. Your will power must be like iron if you want to be successful.
This is a change of lifestyle , a change in the way you live , think and perceive yourself. 
Follow the 5 x 5 template [ stronglifts] and you will be successful from day one.

I am 6,6" and my starting weight was 180 lbs, yeah , I was slim. That was approx 3.5 years ago. Today , I am still 6,6" , but 228 lbs and very low bodyfat.

Any info you need feel free to PM me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You fking giants! 
Now where's my sling! lol


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Losing weight is easy. Bulking is near to impossible and very slow process. You have to be in a caloric excess to put on mass. You also have to accept that you will put on fat along with muscle.

I find that I need to lift heavy in a low rep range to put on muscle. Plus, I have to eat a disgusting amount of food. I try to get in around 6000 calories per day. I avoid cardio exercise like the plague.

Just be patient. Lift heavy (relatively). Eat more than you ever care to eat and then eat some more.

For some history, I was about 96 lbs when I started HS. I graduated at about 130 lbs. I exercised like crazy in college and was able to get up to about 170 lbs. I then got fat in my late 20's and early 30's. I got up to about 210 lbs, but it was not good weight. Now, at 42, I am about 220 lbs, but carry ALOT more muscle than I ever have. I am 5'10" tall. Hang in there, it is possible.


----------



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

you dont have to gain weight though to get toned and even some definition. I have always been skinny, very small frame. I got up to about 165 (5-10) but it was fat gathering around my midsection. When i started working out, i lost almost 20 pounds but look about the same size due to it being muscle. if i ate a lot more i could gain more muscle but alot of it would go to my middle at the same time.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

That is why I said that you will have to accept you will put on fat with muscle. If you want to gain serious weight, that is what you will do. Most serious lifters do bulk and cut cycles. We will put on 10 - 15 lbs of mass, then lean out a bit....then repeat....It is just the nature of the beast.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm a hard gainer when it comes to outright bulk. I tend toward getting definition more than raw size, but I've found a few things that work for me.

Go heavy. It should be downright hard for 6-10 reps. If you can do 3 sets of 10, you need to up the weight. If you can't do at least 6 in every set you should lower the weight. Your biggest initial gains will come from big compound movements like squats and deadlifts.

Seriously up your calories with lean meats and healthy fats; nuts, oats etc. One thing a lot of guys do is supplement every meal with peanut butter sandwhiches. Avoid high sugar content - insulin will promote fat storage. It helps to track your diet and calories burned. Plenty of apps for this. I use one called livescape that does it all, including BMR. Strick to a strict diet and eat lots of smaller meals rather than the traditional 3 big ones. PLAN THEM. Think of it as establishing a baseline diet and calorie intake so that you can easily adjust your calories up if you're still not seeing results. Muscle is expensive.

As a rule of thumb, you should be getting 1.5 grams of protein per pound of lean body weight. Find out your BF % and calculate accordingly. You'll probably need daily protein supplements in the form of shakes or protein bars to get this much protein.

Eliminate, or severely reduce cardio from your workouts. This is the big thing that keeps me from bulking up... I run and box a lot.

Get good sleep. 

Accept that if you are bulking up, you WILL add body fat. Most guys can't gain muscle without putting on or having a good bit of body fat. To get definition, you'll then add a calorie deficit to your diet, while still working out and cutting way back on salt. The body can only take so high a salt content... when that content rises, the body retains water to compensate and dilute the salt, and this retained water is very visible as an apparent "softness".

But the biggest thing is just EAT EAT EAT, and lift heavy. Oh yeah, and EAT. The times in my life that I bulked up, I had to eat so much I wanted to puke.


----------



## Dawn of Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe....do nothing more


Oh, and GOMAD.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Go heavy. It should be downright hard for 6-10 reps. If you can do 3 sets of 10, you need to up the weight. If you can't do at least 6 in every set you should lower the weight. Your biggest initial gains will come from big compound movements like squats and deadlifts.


My super heavy rep range is 5.
I pyramid up with he weights while going down with the reps.
So my warm up zone is around 10 - 15 reps medium weights.

When it gets to " _are-you-out-of-your-f'ing-mind_ " weights, I stick with 5 reps.

Yeah,
And I _abso-freaking-lutely_ love deadlifts!

Funny, the only templates I ever followed were stronglifts and German Volume.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Come on CM, load that bar with a little more and drop to the 3 rep range. I go through cycles where I will do 6-8 and then cycles where I will do like 10 sets of 3. Those get to be long workouts because you are exhausted.

I only get about 10 reps when I do drop sets. But those are just stupid freaking killer sets where you want to die.

I miss dead lifts. My low back has been acting really weird, so I have defaulted to rack pulls.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bbdad said:


> I miss dead lifts. My low back has been acting really weird, so I have defaulted to rack pulls.


Haha!:lol:
Well I've got one on you.
Did some rehab work ,my lower back has healed and I just banging out heavy a$$ volume!
10 sets of 5 supersetted with pull ups.,<---[ got that one from you!]


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool. We got this new "rig" at the gym when they remodeled. It has all sorts of things for pull ups, so I am in heaven with it. There are rock grips for pull ups at varying widths of grip. There is something like a peg board that we move horizontally with, and then a few traditional pull up bars with standard and neutral grips. So, back night was a lot of fun last night. We just did 5 pullups, but we did them supersetted with EVERY set. I lost count at around 150 total pull ups. We probably hit over 200....what a fun night!!!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Muscles grow from time under tension. The old mantra, 'lighter weight and more reps for cuts, heavier weight and less reps for mass' is nonsense. 

Moderate weight doing slow and strict reps (12-15) and utilizing them mind-muscle connection will add size.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Individuals respond differently. I found that staying in the 6-8 rep range is really my sweet spot for growth and strength.

One thing we have incorporated is timed reps. For example, on bench press, we will pick a moderate weight and do 5 seconds down / 5 seconds up....and do that for 6 reps. That is 1 minute of constant tension...that is freaking brutal. That is just straight painful, but in a good way.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bbdad said:


> Individuals respond differently. I found that staying in the 6-8 rep range is really my sweet spot for growth and strength.
> 
> One thing we have incorporated is timed reps. For example, on bench press, we will pick a moderate weight and do 5 seconds down / 5 seconds up....and do that for 6 reps. That is 1 minute of constant tension...that is freaking brutal. That is just straight painful, but in a good way.


I've tried the TUT stuff off and on , but to be honest I feel no real difference.
However , strangely enough, explosive movements get me easily pumped.
I usually have a lot of aggression in the gym.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I've tried the TUT stuff off and on , but to be honest I feel no real difference.
> However , strangely enough, explosive movements get me easily pumped.
> I usually have a lot of aggression in the gym.


I suppose I do a bit of both... no idea if it makes any difference. I tend to burst for one side of the movement and slow return. So like any kind of press I tend to be explosive on the press, pause, and slow return. Probably doesn't make any difference, but feels good to me... blend of explosion and control.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Training is a very individual thing in that what works for one may not work for you. Just because Phil Heath gets great results from his biceps routine doesn't mean that it will work for you. 

Find what makes you feel it best and capitalize on that. Create an individualized routine that maximizes your potential. 

But when searching for it, using bad form on weights too heavy will not only get you nowhere, but probably with a pulled or torn muscle. 

So start off careful when looking for the best method. And then be prepared to switch it up sooner than later. 

Isn't it fun working out? Lol


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

That is exactly the truth. Training is very individualized. There are general guidelines to follow, but you have to find what works for you. You are treating your exercise as basically a science experiment.

Hypothesis: My legs will grow from moderate weight and 20 rep sets.

Design: Squat with moderate weight 2x per week for 6 weeks with 5 sets of 20 reps.

Measurements: Quad growth at a point 8" proximal from the center of the patella with the leg extended.

At the end of your time frame, measure and see if you gained size. If not, that routine is obviously not going to work for you. So, change up the parameters.

You are doing this constantly whether you realize it or not...you may not be doing all of the measurements and the strict design, but you will be noticing changes or lack thereof and make changes to your fitness program.

That is what makes this sport fun. It is constantly changing as your body responds to the training. Then, you have to incorporate the nutrition and how your body responds to different nutrition plans. (I DID NOT SAY DIETS!! DIETS ARE SHORT TERM AND NOT A PERMANENT LIFESTYLE) 

Enjoy the journey as it is ever changing.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> But when searching for it, using bad form on weights too heavy will not only get you nowhere, but probably with a pulled or torn muscle.


This is really true, but I kinda think there's a sweet spot. Too heavy, too low reps and I think form goes to crap and injury potential goes way up. Too light and too many reps and I think you're not getting the most out of your workouts that you could - or even working the wrong type of muscle fiber for adding bulk. 

What do you think about the emphasis on working one muscle fiber type vs another? Getting too light seems to address the wrong muscle fiber... slow twitch, type I muscle fibers. You're building endurance and some strength, but since these fibers are narrow, you don't get bulk. From what I've gathered, you want to work the type II fast twitch muscle. These are thicker and more explosive and don't get activated at loads below 70% of 1 rep max.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Lot of advise.

Some of it good.

Firstly. Go to your doctor and get blood work done. Find out your cholesterol levels (good and bad). If your cholesterol is high, you don't want to be eating 1/2 dozen eggs and drinking a gallon of milk a day.

Tell your doctor you want to change your eating and exercise habits so you can put on some bulk. See if there are any recommendations from him.

Now the question is - what type of bulk?

Any lifting is going to make you bulk - it comes down to how you lift.

Do you want to put on bulk to look like a body builder?
Do you want to put on bulk so you can become a power lifter?
Do you want to get stronger?
Do you just want to get bigger?

Each of the above requires you to eat differently and train differently. 

For example - I power lift.
I intake a tremendous amount of calories (between 6,000 and 8,000) daily. Of those calories, intake roughly 300 - 350 grams of protein daily. I lift very heavy (My current Max's 600# bench, 550# dead lift, 450# squat) for someone my age (I've been power lifting longer than most of the kids getting into power lifting have been alive). I work out minimum 5 days a week. I do cardio 3 days a week (I want to get that up to 5 days as well).

Google power lifting diet tricks to get a glimpse of what an average power lifter consumes daily - if that's how you want to bulk, talk to your doctor to see if you are healthy enough to do that. Once you determine that you are healthy enough to change your diet - USE MODERATION!!!! Start slow and work into your new eating habit while you start your exercise program!! Eating properly and exercising in moderation at the beginning is the difference between success and failure (not to mention keeping good health and not getting hurt)


----------



## AMRAP (Feb 21, 2013)

I've worked very hard on my fitness the last 5+ years. I am at 9% body fat and I know what it takes to build lean muscle mass.

As the owner of my crossfit gym always asks people, "what are your fitness goals." If you want to build muscle mass and have a ripped physique you should join a power lifting style gym and get into a group program. It will cost more but the results will be much better. 

They will have you do the "big lifts" 2-3 times per week (legs, bench, press) and the other body parts on other days.

You will have to eat very clean to gain muscle and not fat. in your case 2500-3000 calories a day. Eat a paleo diet except one reward meal per week that you can eat anything you want. Being skinny you are coming from a very good place. If you were overweight, you'd have to strip the weight off while at the same time building muscle mass.

You can have excellent progress in 6 months. In one year you can totally transform your body.

The most important thing by far is picking a program you really enjoy. If you hate the program or gym you will not want to go and put the time in. I love my program and the people I work out with. It is by far the best part of my day. When you have that the results come big time.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Everyone I know seems to puts on some fat when they eat well enough to add muscle mass. I'm inclined to believe the body prioritizes that fat reserve over building new muscle. If you don't have a good amount of fat, it just doesn't want to add muscle.

Once the muscle is added, it doesn't take as much effort to maintain, and they dial back their diet to lose the fat they gained. A little of the muscle is lost too, but that's accepted.

That bulk/cut cycle is used by all of the competition/show guys I know. I'm nothing like them, but even my BF% goes up a little when I'm lifting hard and eating well.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

AMRAP said:


> I've worked very hard on my fitness the last 5+ years. I am at 9% body fat and I know what it takes to build lean muscle mass.
> 
> As the owner of my crossfit gym always asks people, "what are your fitness goals." If you want to build muscle mass and have a ripped physique you should join a power lifting style gym and get into a group program. It will cost more but the results will be much better.
> 
> ...


I would love to do this, but not sure where to find one of these "groups". I belong to a big box gym, and everyone seems to work out on their own. I am fit, lean, but more of a swimmers body..and would like to bulk up some. I work out typically 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> ntamph,
> You sound like you're a hardgainer like me.
> Most guys would say bulking is easy but for people like you and I it can be challenging.
> 
> ...


Did I read this correct? a GALLON of milk? wow...I thought my 8-16 ounces was bad....


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Pocket rockets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Garry2012 said:


> Did I read this correct? a GALLON of milk? wow...I thought my 8-16 ounces was bad....


Thread: GOMAD does it work.

GOMAD = Gallon Of Milk A Day


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Thread: GOMAD does it work.
> 
> GOMAD = Gallon Of Milk A Day


thanks...facinating


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Thread: GOMAD does it work.
> 
> GOMAD = Gallon Of Milk A Day


thanks...facinating


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Garry2012 said:


> thanks...facinating


A diet mostly for hardgainers.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

yeah...i def am...always have been.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Then if you want to try it , then start with one litre per day.
You body needs to get tolerant because it's almost like an overload.

This is not for long periods either, but the fat in the milk helps provide the caloric excess needed to power your workouts ad gain muscle.

You're an ectomorph [ hardgainer] because your metabolism is jacked. Your body burns excess calories fast.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah...def does...and always has. I have always been shocked that Thankgiving meal actually puts weight on people...I have to eat poorly for a significant period to gain any weight. I will be milking it up though...


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Good luck. Its tough work, but worth it.

Being consistent with working out a diet is key.....

(yes I know, but need to practice more)


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Noble1 said:


> Good luck. Its tough work, but worth it.
> 
> Being consistent with working out a diet is key.....
> 
> (yes I know, but need to practice more)


I usually eat very clean, though i typically let myself have some treats in the winter. Im am not a food addict, so I can walk away from most temptations.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Just eat Gary. eat!
That's the only way you'll get results.
Don't be too picky about " eating clean" and so on.
Later on when you begin to cut , then it matters.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

The GOMAD thing makes sense.

The gallon of whole milk fortified with vitamin D that I buy for the week has 2400 calories in it with plenty of fat.

I tried protein shakes for a while but they were ridiculously expensive and tasted like ****. 

I never realized that milk was such a cheap and easy way to get fat and calories.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Is any guy here tall (like 6' 2" + ) and used to be skinny but was able to bulk up with mass and muscle?
> 
> I'm 6' 4" but have been skinny my entire life. I want to get some tone and definition but I think that if I start working out in a gym I'll just get skinner. I'm a really picky eater.
> 
> ...


You need to be careful though. Sudden increases in calorie and muscle mass without proper conditioning can cause your organs and heart to work harder. You should be able to build muscle but you need to be patient. Train at the gym and get a good realiable gym partner to help motivate. Listen to your body and eat well.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Train hard and take your time. I used to be very skinny. 5'10 and 130 lbs. Now, i am 5'10 and 220 lbs and sub 12% body fat right now. But, that was YEARS of proper training and eating. It doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Great thing at least about being a hard gainer -> You'll never go obese!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

bbdad said:


> Train hard and take your time. I used to be very skinny. 5'10 and 130 lbs. Now, i am 5'10 and 220 lbs and sub 12% body fat right now. But, that was YEARS of proper training and eating. It doesn't happen overnight.


You're a beast! Well done!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> You're a beast! Well done!



What's your weight Dvls?


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

> You're a beast! Well done!


Thanks. It is just a matter of staying dedicated for YEARS. I see too many friends jump into the gym and then quit in 3 months because they aren't ready to compete at the Mr Olympia. They think it all comes so fast if you just work out. It is a long, slow steady process. If you only put on 5 lbs of quality muscle a year, it will take 10 years to have that 50 lbs of muscle, but, you will look great.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> What's your weight Dvls?


Right now, I'm 5'10" 165... 14% bf according to my scale. I'm down a little from my preferred weight though. I put a lot more into running this past year, doing marathons and mud races. Whenever I'm running a lot I find it really hard to retain muscle. Eating enough is the hardest part for me.

I'm sure I'll get it back over the winter once my hand heals and I can lift again, but by that time I'm sure I'll be even lighter. 

If I stop lifting entirely my weight starts plummeting within weeks. 150 is probably the weight my body wants to be, and 185 is the heaviest I've ever been.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

I would consider your inability to bulk up a blessing. Your heart will be happy when your 50. Have you ever seen a really tall bulked up old man in 70's? You really don't because they are all dead. A big guy needs to be skinny to have a chance to make it past 65. Both my sons are tall and skinny. One of my sons is a 1 on the BMI scale. We make chocolate protein shakes after dinner or with breakfast. They both hit the weights 3 times a week. They will never be huge, but both have become defined and stronger. That's much better then being too big and way more practical. I'm 6"3/220lb and consider my self fat. I should be around 200lbs. I can't seem to stop snacking after dinner......


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Right now, I'm 5'10" 165... 14% bf according to my scale. I'm down a little from my preferred weight though. I put a lot more into running this past year, doing marathons and mud races. Whenever I'm running a lot I find it really hard to retain muscle. Eating enough is the hardest part for me.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get it back over the winter once my hand heals and I can lift again, but by that time I'm sure I'll be even lighter.
> 
> If I stop lifting entirely my weight starts plummeting within weeks. 150 is probably the weight my body wants to be, and 185 is the heaviest I've ever been.


Sounds like your injury is pi$$ing you off , lol!
My ankle is injured so I can't run as I used to [ off road ] but when I up my cardio, I burn fat and muscle too, in a matter of days. About 1 month ago I got the flu and lost about 7 lbs. Then I hit the gym again and back on my meal plan. So far I'm back up 5 lbs.
My present weight is 227 lbs @ almost 6' 6".
My weight before the flu was 229lbs.
My initial goal was 230 by the end of the year, I'm still trying!

I did hardcore mud races / obstacle courses before my ankle injury, love them.

Here's a promo vid from the major ones we has down here in our country every year;

Hardcore Trinidad & Tobago, The Official Video.

Soon as my ankle heals, I'll be back in the game again.

But for now I'm just lifting heavy a$$ irons.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

> A big guy needs to be skinny to have a chance to make it past 65.


What is the basis behind this information? I am not asking to be argumentative. I am asking for education purposes. Is it just anecdotal or do you have actuarial data that suggests it?

It would be an interesting study to follow over years to see how it plays out. I am thinking of a study comparing excessively large weight lifters (those that are obese on the BMI scale), compared to BMI obese non-lifters, compared to normal BMI exercising males and finally compared to normal BMI non-exercising males.

I think this would be interesting to see how the lifestyles play out.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bbdad said:


> .
> 
> I think this would be interesting to see how the lifestyles play out.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


Master Men`s Bodybuilding, over 60 year, open Final.

73 yr Old Body Builder! Antonio Ortiz.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

There are some great physiques in the over 60+ crowd for sure. I just wonder how various health markers and actuarial data play out for these larger bodies. I am sure there is some chemical enhancement to keep the larger body in the later decades, so that may be a co-morbidity factor that needs to be accounted for.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

I had some success last year and half with losing fat and gaining muscle. I'm at 5'8-5'9. When I started, I was about 180lb, 30%fat by caliper. Currently, I'm about 170lb, 10%fat by caliper.

Many posters already posted programs that work well. For you, GOMAD + beginner strength program would do wonders. 

Beginner strength program are programs designed to maximize gains for someone who never trained seriously before. Popular programs include Stronglift, Starting Strength, and Grey Skull LP. 

The key to success here is follow the damned program. Don't be a smarty pants and modify the program. These programs are designed that way for a reason. If you follow the program, pretty soon it will get hard. But as long as you are eating correctly (GOMAD) and have good forms on the exercises, hack away.

I followed the beginner program for about 7 months until I stalled. I could've moved to an intermediate program, but I ventured into olympic lifting. Olympic lifting is the king of fat burn and bulk. 

With olympic lifting, you use bumper plates that you can drop to the ground. This means that there are very little eccentric movements involved with your muscle, hence you can really crank up the volume of exercises. Imagine lifting 200lbs of weights above your head, 30 times per day, 4~5 times per week. 

Glenn Pendlay is a famous NFL / olympic lifting coach in the U.S. All of his athletes uses the same routine. The dilemma he faces.. is that his weightlifters are moving right out of their weight class. High intensity and explosive movements builds muscle so fast that his weightlifters are moving right out of their weight class.

Imagine that, huh?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

rubpy3 said:


> Glenn Pendlay is a famous NFL / olympic lifting coach in the U.S. All of his athletes uses the same routine. The dilemma he faces.. is that his weightlifters are moving right out of their weight class. High intensity and explosive movements builds muscle so fast that his weightlifters are moving right out of their weight class.
> 
> Imagine that, huh?


Pendlay is also famous for his rowing technique called the 
" _Pendlay Row_."
The most effective version of the barbell row I've ever done. A bit difficult , but it put slabs of muscle on my upper back, rhomboids , rear delts and lats.

Has to be done with medium weights though.
Very good exercise!


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

> The most effective version of the barbell row I've ever done. A bit difficult , but it put slabs of muscle on my upper back, rhomboids , rear delts and lats.


Absolutely. A strong back and a strong core is necessary for all exercises. I stalled on my squats some time ago not because my legs gave out - but because my abs couldn't keep my torso rigid with a heavy barbell on my shoulders. A couple weeks of front squat and overhead squat got my squats moving forward again. 

I never purposefully train abs, but damn, you should see my six packs.. heheh


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought I'd put in my experience.
I was pretty skinny and had a hard time gaining. I have a very fast metabolism.

I'm now 6' 1" and 220 with about 10% body fat. You may need to focus your foods and activities on things that will naturally raise your growth hormone and testosterone. Sometimes the method seems counter intuitive but it works. 
Eating many meals a day can increase your metabolism as well so that may not be the answer for you.
To gain muscle and lose fat at the same time is tough but can be done. 
Check out the book "Engineering the alpha" it has a lot of ideas you may not have heard.

Besides eating certain foods at certain times you will need to focus more on legs as well as exactly what lifts to do and with certain rest periods. This info is very effective just don't get carried away. All things in moderation.

Oh yeah, the whole book I mentioned is interesting but about halfway in they discuss the workout routines and dietary instructions.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I struggle with trying to loose weight more then gaining it. My suggestion is to first talk to your doc and get a physical including full blood work. Let them know your plans and for any advice. Then go to a gym that has a personal trainer for hire. At least for a few months to get a plan set out. You don't want to injure yourself or do something unhealthy.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here it is. The Glenn Pendlay article. There's no program in there, so you'll have to design one of your own.

T NATION | Too Much Muscle: The Glenn Pendlay Secret

If you are a beginner, following template will do you well:

Clean or C&J or Snatch (5~10 sets of 2~5 reps)
Rotate front / back squat (3 sets of 5)
Assistance exercise (Either pulls, dips, or chins)

Follow the program, and not only you will look incredible strong, you will actually be incredibly strong.


----------

